# 65 clutch pedal return spring



## ponchonorm (Jun 23, 2009)

Just put a new clutch in my 65. When i removed the z bar i just unhooked the return spring from the bar and left it hanging. Putting the bar back in i knocked the spring off from where it was mounted and now i can't seem to figure out where it hooks.:willy: Anyone have a pic or diagram?

Marc


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

Marc,
It hooks to the hole on the bottom of the fork and the other end (hooks to a hole on the exhaust flange. If you have the early style large spring, the clutch fork rod routes through the center of the spring. (Don't think the rod fits through the small diameter replacement spring in the same way it fits through the early spring.) If you don't have the original exhaust manifolds, you'll need to improvise an eyelet for the front end of the spring to fit into. There is a threaded hole on the frame that can be used, or what I did was mount a small bracket with two hole onto one of the exhaust studs. (I used RA exhaust manifolds that didn't have a front hole for the clutch spring, so I had to improvise). Good luck//Mike


----------

